
VCS, Angels Connect - Gaurav_Kamath
How can I pitch to VCS, Angels in large numbers without any referrals&#x2F;introductions?
======
Gaurav_Kamath
I couldn't find any products out there, any hacks would be appreciated.
Thanks.

